# Batch file in Solaris



## lernen.2007 (27. März 2008)

Hallo,

weiß vielleicht jemand von euch zufällig wie ich unter Solaris ein batch file ausführen kann?

Danke


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. März 2008)

Gar nicht ... da das klassische Batch zu Dos bzw. Windows gehört.

Du kannst natürlich ein Bash-Skript schreiben ... je nachdem welche Shell dein Solaris nutzt.


----------

